
'Post-truth' named word of the year by Oxford Dictionaries - hashtagMERKY
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/nov/15/post-truth-named-word-of-the-year-by-oxford-dictionaries
======
pizza
We live in the deserts of the real - Baudrillard

------
Bjartr
Close runner-up: doubleplusungood

